# Rimsky-Korsakov: Master of Orchestration



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

This week I decided to pull out the Brilliant 25 CD set of the master orchestrator, Rimsky Korsakov. I'm listening to his first symphony and you already know that the seeds have been planted to the orchestral color that he is famous for. The orchestra is the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Yondani Butt originally an ASV recording from 1997. If you ever see this one in a thrift store or bargain bin don't hesitate it. It isn't his complete works but contains a lot.


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

One of the selections on this CD is 'Fantasia on Serbian Themes' a short orchestral work of only 7 minutes but top notch snd well played by the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I like Rimsky, but I can't imagine finding 25 CDs filled with worthwhile music.


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

Remember that as well as being a master orchestrator he wrote 15 operas.


----------



## Haydnn (Feb 22, 2015)

This guy is real stingy with his tunes. He goes on and on. He’s not the best instrumentalist but at least better than schuman.


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't agree. I had to study his book on orchestration/arranging in school.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Fantasia on Serbian Themes*



sdtom said:


> One of the selections on this CD is 'Fantasia on Serbian Themes' a short orchestral work of only 7 minutes but top notch and well played by the Philharmonia Orchestra.


*Rimsky-Korsakov - Fantasia on Serbian Themes, Op. 6*
(Philharmonia Orchestra / Yondani Butt)
























Amazon.com
ArkivMusic
AllMusic


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

This is the same recording in the Brilliant set.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

He's not the best instrumentalist but at least better than schuman.

He's generally recognized as one of the best in terms of orchestration, along with Richard Strauss and Ravel. The supposed incompetence of Schumann's orchestration is greatly exaggerated. It began in his own lifetime with the opinions of those who simply didn't grasp his music. Solid performances of his orchestral music show just how good he really was:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't think I'm far from 25 discs of Rimsky-Korsakov... of course there are a number of versions of Scheherazade.


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

I like the Reiner/Chicago Symphony recording of Scheherazade. The 'Living Stereo' series was a good one with nice quality vinyl. You seem to have a pretty complete collection of his works.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> He's not the best instrumentalist but at least better than schuman.
> 
> He's generally recognized as one of the best in terms of orchestration, along with Richard Strauss and Ravel. The supposed incompetence of Schumann's orchestration is greatly exaggerated. It began in his own lifetime with the opinions of those who simply didn't grasp his music. Solid performances of his orchestral music show just how good he really was:


I concur with both statements. About Rimsky and Schumann, that is. Just take Schumann's "Rhenish" Symphony for example. Brilliant!


----------

